# Slick tire



## Brian weitz (Nov 1, 2019)

I currently have a 20x1 3/8 tire on the rear of my stingray and would like to put a slick tire on it and was wondering if this is the biggest I can run on it & if anyone knows where to find one. Thanks!


----------



## unregistered (Nov 2, 2019)

Most sliks I’ve run/seen on stingrays are 20x2.125. Not sure if you could find bigger or fit it...


----------



## Brian weitz (Nov 2, 2019)

I was under the impression that the larger 2.125 slick tires on fit the wider rims, such as the ones on crate bikes


----------



## unregistered (Nov 2, 2019)

S7 or S2 rim?


----------



## Brian weitz (Nov 14, 2019)

Sorry for late response, I believe the stamp says s6 stamped on rim


----------



## unregistered (Nov 14, 2019)

Aha! That changes things. That is a very unique/proprietary tire size that you'll have very limited tire options for. Is this on a Fastback? 

On a side note, I love your Apache avatar! I used to own a '58...


----------



## Brian weitz (Nov 14, 2019)

I love the apaches, yes this is for a stingray


----------



## unregistered (Nov 14, 2019)

Welp, best of luck. Maybe search S6 tire on eBay or check with your local bike shop to see if Kenda or anyone is repoping anything. 

Or ditch that S6 and lace up an S2. That will open an array of tire options for ya. If your Stingray isn't a Fastback the S6 is incorrect anyway.


----------

